# A Tribute to Penny



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Thank you so much, dborger, for all the time and effort to make this for me. I'm so touched and unbelieveably grateful.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

What a lovely tribute to your beautiful girl Penny, so kind of Danny to put it together for you  You have so many precious photos of her and amazing memories, she certainly was a very happy little girl who had a lovely life with the best family!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

That was just beautiful...great tribute to such a special girl.


----------



## jacksilas (May 26, 2013)

made me cry. . .


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

Wow..what a beautiful video definitely made me tear up. She was a beautiful girl


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

what a beautiful tribute to a beautiful dog


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

She was an absolutely beautiful girl. You gave her an incredible life on Earth. Thank you for letting me help honor her


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks, Danny. That is a wonderful video and tribute.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

What a beautiful tribute to such a wonderful girl, showing her loving and living her life!


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Penny was a beautiful Girl with a lovely smile, a very moving tribute for a very special girl.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

What a beautiful tribute, Danny. Thank you so much!


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

That was lovely, thank you.


----------



## Devon (Nov 29, 2009)

That was so very beautiful! What a wonderful way to remember a dog who was (still is!) well loved. Quite the wonderful gift!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks for the morning cry- that was beautiful!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I can only watch part of it, tears are falling,what a pretty girl she was.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Sure glad I had tissues with me, beautiful tribute to a beautiful girl.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful tribute to your beautiful Penny.

What a story this video tells with all the great pictures-so many wonderful memories. 

A life filled with so much love and joy. 

Thanks Danny-you're awesome!


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

That is a lovely video. Such a nice keepsake of your dear Miss Penny


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

What a wonderful tribute to your beautiful Penny!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

What a beautiful tribute to Penny. I too cried especially listening to the words of the song. You did a wonderful job Danny.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

The song is "A Love Until the End of Time" with Placido Domingo and Maureen Govern. One of my all time favorite.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

_ALL _the kudos go to Penny's Mom. Please. 

I was so touched and moved by the 11+ years of love, fun, dedication, and friendship you and your family gave Penny. 

You chose beautiful music. 

What amazing life Penny had ... thanks to her amazing mom


----------



## Jaime2061 (Apr 1, 2013)

What a beautiful tribute to such a beautiful girl. What wonderful pictures and memories.


----------

